
I want to build my first web app, what technologies should I use? - comatory
I want to build a web app that would contain user login and database. It&#x27;d be basically social network in a sense that users could look each other up depending on matching user interest (I&#x27;m being vague here on purpose, please don&#x27;t be creeped out :) ). The app will depend heavily on displaying map data tied to user (not the user&#x27;s location).
I am wondering what technologies to use. I&#x27;ve only built webpages so far and made very minimalistic Flask app. I don&#x27;t know what it takes to go &quot;full-stack&quot;.<p>I am pretty comfortable with Python (Django, Flask) and know how to manage basic VPSes. I know how to use MySQL. I have interest in learning JavaScript in the process of building this app, as well as Facebook and Google APIs (for login and map data).<p>Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks.
======
dudul
If you're comfortable with python /Django why don't you use that? what's your
goal here? Get shit done or learn a new language/technology?

~~~
comatory
I thought that I might learn Javascript while doing this but yeah getting shit
done.

I was more concerned if my tools are good for the job Ok let's say Django +
MySQL.. how do I can I implement Google maps for the app? Or should I just go
with OSM?

------
shiggerino
Use Common Lisp.

